# What pets do you all have?



## victoria (Sep 30, 2009)

I have: 
Horse (straight egyptian arabian) 
Marine fish (cowfish, x2 nemos, spotted mandarin, hermit crab, brittle starfish, seahare) with lots of coral 
Rabbit who lives with my parents :roll:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Cats. I hate cats!

Oh, I misread your question!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nic and I own Bengal - 2 year old pedigree Boxer - the softest soppiest dog ever, unless someone messes with him in which case watch out


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Two springers Fudge and Monty
Two tortoises Elvis and Pricilla
Four Goldfish - Generic die and get replaced :roll:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Two cats, a Missus and daughter..


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

We've got 2 British Shorthair Cats.

1 Blue, and 1 blue cream who has a rare persian gene.... so its a british short hair with long hair.....


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

A 6 month old Maine **** kitten called Matilda


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wonky the Cat! 



















Hev x


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

We have a cat called Eddie. He is a little bruiser when it comes to other cats. But loves human company.


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

I have ROKKA the English Bulldog
LOLLY the PUG
PIXIE the PERSIAN Cat

sorry if a tad picture heavy - but i guess thats the point of the thread 


























































L8RS


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Tigger, A Paterdale terrier


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

None now...I'm glad to say :wink: 
John.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I have two cats. One called whiskey the other is called ash. No pics im afraid.


----------



## Technophobe (Feb 15, 2010)

2 cats - Patches (17 years old!!) and Ebony (psychotic, half feral maniac).

2 dogs - Holly (x-breed with a fair bit of Jack Russell - the dog, not the England wicketkeeper  ) and Mickey (Cavalier King Charles Spaniel)

1 rabbit (Chino - I wanted to call him Stew, but OH objected :lol: )

Sorry about lack of pictures - none on the PC I am using.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

One really* FAT* cat

my wife's a feeder :lol:

Mark


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

This is the large one Fleur










This is the little one Princess Tullula Boo


----------



## tomo87 (Aug 6, 2007)

Dillon....


















Sanchez....


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Sandy the Retriever 









Joey the grumpy, oversized cat


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

tomo87 said:


> Dillon....
> Sanchez....


I really want one of these little guys .. Sanchez is a TOP name as well - AWESOME


----------



## victoria (Sep 30, 2009)

Hilly10 said:


> This is the large one Fleur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Aww some cuties on here

I use to have a Dobermann called Amber she was amazing but died end of last year  Lee has 2 cats which are very cheeky but i really want a puppy Dobermann, some degu's but all on Lee's say so and when we live together

Shell


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

victoria said:


> Hurray another horsey person


There are a few of us, although strictly speaking it's the wifes horse Sam:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Had seven cats down to six now one old one 18 years old our last ties with SO.CAL one fat bastard big ass morris..... 2- black w/wht brothers 1- whore black 1- youthful meth-cat that had to be sired with a squirrel

1- old dog german mixed with chow no one comes even close our yard caught her pulling a DEER across the road always finding

all kinds of dead animals as well birds in the yard as well as other dogs food bowels :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

one guy kept coming over every morning to retrieve his dogs dish :lol: :lol: :lol: I asked him to let me know so I guess

my dog was playing fetch with him.... :lol: :lol: :lol: She pays her way but as for the cats less the old one I am slowly

weeding them out......  gave the birds away; my son accidently killed all the fish  rabbit gone rats gone lizard gone

but the wife is still here working on it........ l8r...... 8)


----------



## victoria (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Oz - but he's no wizard!


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Used to have an aquarium (freshwater)










This is Eddy (also known as Mr. Man). He fights crime at night.


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

2 Dobermanns- zak 11 and a half yrs - who was stung on the foot today! very swollen and painfull! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
kia 8 yrs who puppies 3yrs ago








about 20 gold fish and koi 1 of which the heron had the other day! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
lots of snails in garden :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Annie - English Bulldog 6 yrs old


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Our two tigers, Neo (boy,left) and Titch (girl,right). They are Bengals.

They absolutely love the TT, unlike any of the cars outside in the street, it's their life mission to sit in it or on it and mine to not let them anywhere near it, fortunately they can't get in the garage.


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

renton72 said:


> Annie - English Bulldog 6 yrs old


 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Farky (Oct 20, 2009)

My short legged Jack Russell, Maggie.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

It's very coincidental. My older cat that now lives with my mum and dad is called Eddie & my cat before him was called Maggie - I never though of them as popular pet names, but how wrong I was


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

zakkiaz said:


> 2 Dobermanns- zak 11 and a half yrs - who was stung on the foot today! very swollen and painfull! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> kia 8 yrs who puppies 3yrs ago.
> about 20 gold fish and koi 1 of which the heron had the other day! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> lots of snails in garden :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Piccies please :mrgreen:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

i did have a guinea pig but he decided to jump out his huntch and died [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

New in our household just tonight, meet 'Tikka'


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

ok thats the name of the hand, so now the cats name please :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

victoria said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the large one Fleur
> ...


me to 2 thouroughbreds still very fit not racing anymore though, good to keep me fit, TT not to good to pull the ifor williams though keep the old bmw diesel for that


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Maggie - our cat of 10+ years. Got her from Battersea.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

My old dog had to get put down this week...bad times  [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
we had a good 15years together though


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

[smiley=freak.gif] im sorry x


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Farky said:


> My short legged Jack Russell, Maggie.


That looks an awful lot like a small, yappy dog to me! Dash, fetch the cannon! :lol: :wink:



John C said:


> New in our household just tonight, meet 'Tikka'


hehehehe excellent!  Does he come with Pilau rice? And naan. Make it two. And a poppadum. I'll get my coat. :lol:


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

ausTT said:


> I have ROKKA the English Bulldog
> LOLLY the PUG
> PIXIE the PERSIAN Cat
> 
> ...


You stole my cat!

Meet Teddy...


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

2 hamsters...Smokey and Fluffy...










Ash my kitty..










Lola ..giant African land snail..










Jimi..the Baboon spider...










Bert..the trapdoor spider...(rarely comes out so just a pic of its home)










2 guinea pigs called Pepper and Cookie
2 goldfish called shark and nugget


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

Sparks001 said:


> ausTT said:
> 
> 
> > I have ROKKA the English Bulldog
> ...


IMO not many BEAUTIFUL cats exist - mine is one and yours is the same - how lucky we are - she is shaved nowthough ready for the summer  ill get a picture up (were in cyprus so it gets very hot with all that fur )


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

ausTT said:


> she is shaved nowthough ready for the summer  ill get a picture up (were in cyprus so it gets very hot with all that fur )


There's a joke in there somewhere but it escapes me just now. Honest. :roll:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

This is our latest we've called him Kitler.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

pas_55 said:


> This is our latest we've called him Kitler.


Cute, I would be a bit worried calling out for him in the garden, as people could think you are saying Hitler 

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

pas_55 said:


> This is our latest we've called him Kitler.


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

My daughters bestist friend. Ozzie the bearded dragon.










Who lives in here,










Surprisingly easy to keep as long as you don't mind feeding him live bugs.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

we have two new additions.... 2 black labrodore puppies, bonnie and holly ...cuties, ill post some pics soon 
also have a horse, tara.

always wanted a hampster lol never had one


----------

